# Roc Purif-Ac



## Petra (Jul 22, 2005)

Has anyone tried the Roc Purif-Ac line?


----------



## smallpuppy (Jul 22, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Petra* Has anyone tried the Roc Purif-Ac line? What is that? Never heard of it


----------



## Petra (Jul 22, 2005)

Originally Posted by *smallpuppy* What is that? Never heard of it It is a product line for problem skin released a year or two ago. Contains salicylic acid, cinnamon extract, cedarwood extact, zinc and copper. Looks decent.


----------



## peekaboo (Jul 22, 2005)

Yes, I use the whole line! I believe I wrote a review on the cleanser. I absolutely love the cleanser! It really cleans without stripping.I also use the Blemish Emulsion lotion and have the Soothing Reparator(moisturizer) and the Fast Action Gel(spot treatment). Honestly, I find it really does a great job. The Soothing Reparator is wonderful if your skin is irritated from acne tx, mild and works great in the winter too. The spot treatment works alright-stings a bit. The Blemish Emulsion lotion for me and the cleanser are my top pics. Any questions about the line, I'd be glad to answer some. I love Roc Purif-AC for keeping my skin clear.


----------



## Petra (Jul 22, 2005)

My skin is horribly broken out right now from having gone off the pill (resumed taking it because my skin is so nasty). How effective is Purif-Ac in fighting acne? I have used practically everything on the market and nothing has worked so far; though retin-a seems to prevent scarring at least. Proactive scares me because of what I've heard about the vicious rebound acne that occurs when you stop using it. The ingredients in Purif-Ac look decent...

Originally Posted by *peekaboo* Yes, I use the whole line! I believe I wrote a review on the cleanser. I absolutely love the cleanser! It really cleans without stripping.I also use the Blemish Emulsion lotion and have the Soothing Reparator(moisturizer) and the Fast Action Gel(spot treatment). Honestly, I find it really does a great job. The Soothing Reparator is wonderful if your skin is irritated from acne tx, mild and works great in the winter too. The spot treatment works alright-stings a bit. The Blemish Emulsion lotion for me and the cleanser are my top pics. Any questions about the line, I'd be glad to answer some. I love Roc Purif-AC for keeping my skin clear.


----------



## Petra (Jul 22, 2005)

If you're interested, Shopper's Drugmart has a Purif-Ac promo on right now. You get the cleanser, fast action gel and emulsion for $36.00. Pretty good deal considering I've spent twice that on single products from Sephora.

Originally Posted by *peekaboo* Yes, I use the whole line! I believe I wrote a review on the cleanser. I absolutely love the cleanser! It really cleans without stripping.I also use the Blemish Emulsion lotion and have the Soothing Reparator(moisturizer) and the Fast Action Gel(spot treatment). Honestly, I find it really does a great job. The Soothing Reparator is wonderful if your skin is irritated from acne tx, mild and works great in the winter too. The spot treatment works alright-stings a bit. The Blemish Emulsion lotion for me and the cleanser are my top pics. Any questions about the line, I'd be glad to answer some. I love Roc Purif-AC for keeping my skin clear.


----------



## peekaboo (Jul 23, 2005)

Hi Petra! Funny, I just bought the kit from Shopper's last week when I went in for my supply. I usually seem to get hormonal acne-I find the line works well to combat flare-ups. I have strayed from it and seem to come back to the line and it keeps my skin clear-minus a breakout or two. Pretty stressful life I lead lol.


----------



## Marisol (Jul 23, 2005)

Never heard of it but welcome to MUT!


----------



## Amethyst (Jul 25, 2005)

I've tried a couple of the ROC wrinkle creams but they turned out to be too harsh for my skin because they have retinol in them.


----------



## Aniger86 (Jun 25, 2008)

I'm glad I found this thread on MUT! I was just googling Roc Purif-Ac. I walked past a pharmacy yesterday and there was a promoter for Roc that recommended the Blemish Correcting Emulsion to me. I'm seriously thinking of buying it now, as the tester tube she tried on my skin felt quite light. Although it looks and feels light on the skin, I'm afraid it might be too dry as I've read about this complain in reviews and my skin is just light acne. Light but persistent ones that never seem to go away, complicated with blackheads




My brother has moderate acne that are clustered together and uses La Roche Posay from France. Anybody use it before? He experienced excellent results in just one or two week, with ALL his acne cleared! Roche Posay is a little more expensive than Roc, and I can get a 10% off Roc too so in the end, Roc will still be cheaper for me. While it worked for my brother with moderate acne, I'm afraid it'll be too drying for my light acne.


----------



## leeanda (May 28, 2010)

can I know, where i can find ROC Purif-Ac cleanser in Australia?


----------

